# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle ***First Official Public Release*** 16 Nov 2019

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle Public Release*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet  Connection so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to  multiple systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *Why Aqua-Dongle ?*
With Initial Public Release We have Added Wide Range of features and  there is alot more comming, so if you think its not good enough at the  moment be sure to check our future work, other benefits include Free  Files Server, Multi Language Support, and Offline usage.       *List of Current Features*
  Code: *Asus Android* 
- Auto / Manual Detection for Over 60 Asus Models (List in Official Web)
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Reset Screenlocks (Autp Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Read Pattern Lock Sequence (Non Encrypted Devices)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Enable Adb
-Remove Frp(Non BlLocked)
-Factory Reset
-Restore Security Partitions
-Asus Raw Package flashing
-Intel Devices boot Flash
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT
-Intel Devices Repair 
[Sideload Mode Features]
-Full Device info
-Otp Package Flashing  *Zte Android* 
- Auto / Manual Detection for Over 150 Zte Models (List in Official Web)
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Network Repair (old Stucture)
-Reset Screenlocks (Autp Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Read Pattern Lock Sequence (Non Encrypted Devices)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Write Factory Firmware
-Read Factory Partitions 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp
-Factory Reset
-Restore Security Partitions
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Network Repair (old Stucture)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Ftm/Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Network Unlock (old Structure)
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT 
[Sideload Mode Features]
-Full Device info
-Otp Package Flashing 
[Imei Tool]
-Code Calculation Over 200 Models  *Xiaomi Android* 
- Auto / Manual Detection for Over 160+ Models (List in Official Web)
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Account Remove (old Stucture)
-Reset Screenlocks (Autp Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Read Pattern Lock Sequence (Non Encrypted Devices)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Write Factory Firmware
-Read Factory Partitions
[Note:Xiaomi Devices that requie Auth are not Supported Atm] 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp(Non BlLocked)
-Factory Reset
-Restore Security Partitions
-Write Factory Firmware
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Remove Cloud Apks
-Disable Account Relock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Sideload Mode Features]
-Full Device info
-Otp Package Flashing
-Safe Factory Reset 
-Wipe Efs 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT
-Qcn Patcher  *Oppo Android* 
- Auto / Manual Detection for Over 150+ Models (List in Official Web)
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Reset Screenlocks (Autp Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Read Pattern Lock Sequence (Non Encrypted Devices)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Write Factory Firmware
-Read Factory Partitions
[Note :Big Grin: evices That Requie Auth are Not Supported Atm] 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp(Non BlLocked)
-Factory Reset
-Restore Security Partitions
-Write Factory Firmware
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Generic Network Unlock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Sideload Mode Features]
-Full Device info
-Otp Package Flashing 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT  *Vivo Android* 
- Auto / Manual Detection for Over 100+ Models (List in Official Web)
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Reset Screenlocks (Autp Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Read Pattern Lock Sequence (Non Encrypted Devices)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Write Factory Firmware
-Read Factory Partitions
[Note :Big Grin: evices That Requie Auth are Not Supported Atm] 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp(Non BlLocked)
-Factory Reset
-Restore Security Partitions
-Lock/Unlock BL (old Structure)
-Write Factory Firmware
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Generic Network Unlock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Sideload Mode Features]
-Full Device info
-Otp Package Flashing 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT
-Demo Unlock
-Qcn Patcher  *BCM Tools*
-BCM DFU/Fastboot Mode Flashing
-Calibrate Data  *Motorola Android* 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Repair Network
-Remove Frp
-Factory Reset
-Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl
-Factory Firmware Flashing (zip,xml)
-Generate Flashing Script
-Write Single Partitions
-Boot Flashing 
[Factory Mode]
-Enable Adb 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT 
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Reset Screenlocks (Autp Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlock Security (For Latest Builds)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions 
[Sideload Mode Features]
-Full Device info
-Otp Package Flashing  *Sony Android* 
[Flash Mode]
-Full Device Boot Info
-Backup Security
-Flash Firmware Package
-Full Erase
-Factory Reset
[Adb Mode]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp  *Huawei Android* 
[Download Mode(Com 1.0) Features]
-Debrick
-Unlock Bootloader
-Remove Frp/ID Lock
-Factory Reset 
[PCUI Mode]
-Read/Write
-Board Serial,Device Serial,Vendor,Wifi,BT 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp
-Factory Reset
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl
-Extract Flash Package
-Factory Firmware Flashing (BL Unlock)
-Generate Raw Package
-Write Board Firmware 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Disable Huawei ID
-Backup/Restore/Reset Oem
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)  *Lumia* 
[Flash Mode]
-Full Device Boot Info
-Extract Flash Package
-Flash Firmware Package
-Full Nvi Update
-Factory Reset
-Write P-Code  *Much More That is Not Listed in This Release*  *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!  *For Sales Enquiry*
Gmail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WeChat : AquaDongle
Telegram : AquaDongle
Web : Aqua-Dongle.com

----------

